# It's a start



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

i went for the Gaggia & Rocky combination in the end and more than happy with it. My barista skills are the weak link at present so I'm in no position to pass judgement on the respective performance of the kit.

I will say that coming from a Nespresso machine, via a brief encounter with a beans to cup contraption, I'm enjoying the hands on approach, very satisfying.









I dismissed a couple of grinders due to height issues where the kit was to be situated then ended up putting it somewhere else where height is clearly not an issue, doh!







I also remember saying that the stem wand wasn't a prime interest. Hmmm that didn't last long did it


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You have a good set up there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great to see you have the recommended upgrade already installed (Rancilio Steam Wand). It makes a world of difference to the steaming abilities of the machine.

Drop me an email if you'd like to polish up your barista skills.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

The original wand was used once and there's only so many soap like bubbles I can take.









To be honest I was thinking about training too. I know from experience that it generally better to learn a skill before bad habits develop. Time wise I may need to get my holiday out of the way first, although the link suggests the training takes place at home which puts a different spin on it.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup you have there.

Are those ACF cups perched on top?

You could always post your procedure and results so far to see if we can tweak things in the barista department.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> Are those ACF cups perched on top?
> 
> .


No, they are Enrico White from Coffeecups.co.uk

I've had the espresso cups for a while but only recently added the bigger 180ml ones. They are a nice simple design, quite chunky on the espressos which I like.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I can highly recommend the ACF cups. They hold the heat really well.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm still divided which cups to get, the ACFs or the Enrico Whites which I have looked at before.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Nice setup there also loving the globals


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Zombie thread alert - only 7 years old hahaha!


----------



## Muchgladwin (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Espressojunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm about to make the jump from a capsule coffee machine to a classic! Can't wait


----------

